# This Little Piggie ...



## Bounce (May 26, 2012)

likes to go swimmin'!



She's not actually swimming in this picture but is simply standing in the pond to cool off. I wish I could get a picture when she does swim. All you can see above the water is her eyes, ears and snout -- almost like a snorkel! :lol:

Today she gave us seven little piglets:





They're Guinea Hogs http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Guinea_Hog , but I jokingly call them my "Guinea Pigs".


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Aww aren't they precious! :3


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

*Makes face of complete adoration* Oh my gosh, those are the most adorable wittle piggies I have ever seen! Don't be surprised if one goes missing mysteriously in the night... >.>


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

SQUEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh gosh those little piglets are GORGEOUS!!!!!! I wish I had one!!!!!!!! I love piggies,they are so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Aw Congrats on the piglets!! Question, what kind of pig is this and what's her purpose? I totally get ethical farming, so don't be afraid to say that, but I love that she can bathe and swim. I find it so odd that elephants and pigs can swim as well as they do!! It's so funny looking!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Guineas are so cute and awesome! My brother and his wife raise a few, and they love me when I clean the fridge before I go out to visit our rabbits! lol


----------



## NeptunesMom (May 4, 2012)

I want!!!! I want!!!!must have!!!


----------

